# Couple of Glocks up for Grabs



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Glock 22 gen 4 and Glock 27 gen 3. Both have trijicon night sights.

450 each or 850 for the pair.

They are listed on the gun exchange:
https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/glock-22-and-27/


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

They gone!


----------

